# Fisher mm2 no power to the fish stick , please help



## Bob1114 (Nov 13, 2018)

So I have a Fisher mm2 with the three port iso . I don't have power to the fish stick connection. I do have power to the red wire . Checked the fuses under the hood and they are all good. No juice to anything, light don't switch over eaither. No power to the relays eaither. Have power to the solenoid. Checked all the grounds and they appear to be good. Any help would be appreciated , thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Check the fuses,?


----------



## Bob1114 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes , I checked the 4 under the hood and the one to the fuse box. They are all good. I have power in the red wire coming out of the controller leed . But there is no power in the white 6 pin controller plug in.


----------



## Bob1114 (Nov 13, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Check the fuses,?


Yes I did . They are all good. Got power in the red wire coming out of the controller harness but no power in the white 6 pin controller plug in.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Try bending and moving the 11 pin light harness. A broken ground wire inside either of those connectors will result in no power to the control


----------



## Bob1114 (Nov 13, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Try bending and moving the 11 pin light harness. A broken ground wire inside either of those connectors will result in no power to the control


Your talking about the harness coming out of the iso ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Cwren, can you post up a wiring diagram, the OP sent me a pm. I can't, just got s road call. I gotta go.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bob1114 said:


> Your talking about the harness coming out of the iso ?


Down at the grill at the plow hook ups. They have a tendency to break wires.


----------



## Bob1114 (Nov 13, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Down at the grill at the plow hook ups. They have a tendency to break wires.


Ok I'll check all of that again. The lights won't switch over to the plow eaither.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bob1114 said:


> Your talking about the harness coming out of the iso ?


Yes, and the mating harness on the plow side


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Cwren, can you post up a wiring diagram, the OP sent me a pm. I can't, just got s road call. I gotta go.


----------



## Bob1114 (Nov 13, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 186117


Thank you for the diagram. I'm assuming to check all the highlighted wires for voltage?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bob1114 said:


> Thank you for the diagram. I'm assuming to check all the highlighted wires for voltage?


Yes, and port A, pin C should be ground. If you do not have ground at that pin, then you likely have a bad lighting harness


----------



## Bob1114 (Nov 13, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, and port A, pin C should be ground. If you do not have ground at that pin, then you likely have a bad lighting harness


Ok , I'll check everything out. I am going to assume that if one of these isn't getting voltage or ground then it will shut down the whole system because nothing works.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 186117


Cwren, your the man. Anyway the darn driver drove over my creeper with his trailer, at least I was not on it. And the GMC is a no show so far, day ain't over yet.


----------

